# Income Tax by UAE Government



## jobinvyas1995 (Feb 7, 2020)

Hello Guys,
I want to go Dubai for job. Please anyone tell me about the income tax in UAE. I want to know whether income tax is charged by the government of UAE for expat people in UAE or not. If yes, My salary is 1200 AED. How much tax will levy by the government of UAE.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

5 seconds with Google...



> The UAE does not levy income tax on individuals. However, it levies corporate tax on oil companies and foreign banks. Excise tax is levied on specific goods which are typically harmful to human health or the environment. Value Added Tax is levied on a majority of goods and services.



https://www.government.ae/en/information-and-services/finance-and-investment/taxation


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

When people are too lazy to find information themselves, I like to send them here.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Guys, lighten up. If one is working with a second, third or fourth language, one sometimes needs help knowing just what terms to google. If you don't want to "aid and abet" someone, just don't respond to the question.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Wait a sec - "aiding and abetting" has a specific legal meaning.. are you suggesting that I am helping someone commit a criminal act here? 

No. 
No you are not.
And I know you are not, but it is quite easy to read the worst intent into the written word.

I provided the answer to the question, and provided a link to the authoritative source.

Give a person a book and they will plagiarize, teach a person how to chase down footnotes and they will realise the author has misquoted their source material.

in vino veritas, in libro liberatas


----------

